# Oil Change in VW CC 2.0 TSI



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

Hello, 
I know there is no charge maintanance, but the dealer is far and frankly I want to do it myself. I have access to the lift and most tools necessary.
As I understand , the oil I need to use is 5Wx40 Full Syn... ( I used Castrol on all my cars) The oil filter is at the dealer and is $16







but I also see K&N makes one and its $10bucks - Any thought on K&N oil filters?
Can someone please advise how many quartz I need? also, I never changed Oil filter in a VW. I see there is a plastic engine cover underneath, thats easy, The oil filtir is on top???? not on a bottom? I the oil drain plug on the bottom? Anyone has experience and can give me few tips?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

oil change capacity--- listed in owner's manual. About 4.4 quarts 
oil filter is on top, under the cover
oil drain plug under the car
get a set of rhino ramps to safely lift the front end up and get underneath. iirc 19mm wrench
K&N more than likely has the wrong oil filter listed, it lists the oil 2.0T motor (FSI). the oil filter is a dealership only item -- no aftermarket brand availability yet


_Modified by GT17V at 11:34 PM 9-15-2009_


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
get a set of rhino ramps to safely lift the front end up and get underneath. iirc 19mm wrench


Or make life even easier and get an extractor.


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Thanks a lot, I have access to a lift. My buddy runs a dealership with a shop that does not get much use...
So first drain oil and lower the car then change the filter correct? I just got confused I am just use to canister style filter, I guess once I see the dealership supplied unit I'll know.


----------



## IrregularApocalypse (May 13, 2009)

*Re: Oil Change in VW CC 2.0 TSI (mdtony)*

I changed the oil in our new Eos back in July. Belly pan may be different for your CC, but the motor's the same. Wrote down the detailed procedures in this thread (scroll down): http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4485590
It's really easy to do.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Oil Change in VW CC 2.0 TSI (mdtony)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdtony* »_Hello, 
I know there is no charge maintanance, but the dealer is far and frankly I want to do it myself.

Very smart! Even if the dealer is close I would avoid them unless you have no other choice.

_Quote, originally posted by *mdtony* »_As I understand , the oil I need to use is 5Wx40 Full Syn... ( I used Castrol on all my cars) The oil filter is at the dealer and is $16







but I also see K&N makes one and its $10bucks - Any thought on K&N oil filters?

Castrol syntec 5W40 is one of the worst performing oils in the 2.0 FSI based on the over 40 Used Oil Analyses we have for that engine. You may want to look for a better oil that can withstand fuel dilution better and has higher anti-wear additives. Use an OEM filter. If you must skimp, compare a FRAM filter to oem to see if it is the same for less. Better to skip one hamburger or latte and buy the better filter IMO.



_Modified by saaber2 at 8:47 AM 9-17-2009_


----------



## meb58 (Jun 22, 2009)

I will add this...make sure you have an oil drain pan that has a large openning. When you eventually remove the drain plug the oil will shoot out almost horizontal for a few seconds...or just hold the plug halfway in the drain hole...either way it's a mess.
Don't forget to use the drain plug in the oil filter housing either. This will make another mess somewhat smaller mess. 
30 minutes and you are done!
Oh, remove the plastic undertry...4 or six tiny screws. This will make access to the filter much easier.


_Modified by meb58 at 10:05 AM 9-17-2009_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (meb58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meb58* »_
Don't forget to use the drain plug in the oil filter housing either. This will make another mess somewhat smaller mess. 


OP has a TSI motor. The oil filter is a canister filter, mounted on top of the engine bay.
Nothing to drain from the filter


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (meb58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meb58* »_Don't forget to use the drain plug in the oil filter housing either. This will make another mess somewhat smaller mess. 

I know you are talking about the FSI here and it's off topic but fyi what I do for the FSI canister is put a plastic bag around the oil canister and then push the drain plug to the side and all the oil goes into the bag. No mess that way. Not applicable to TSI.


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Oil Change in VW CC 2.0 TSI (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_

Castrol syntec 5W40 is one of the worst performing oils in the 2.0 FSI based on the over 40 Used Oil Analyses we have for that engine. You may want to look for a better oil that can withstand fuel dilution better and has higher anti-wear additives. Use an OEM filter. If you must skimp, compare a FRAM filter to oem to see if it is the same for less. Better to skip one hamburger or latte and buy the better filter IMO.
_
Modified by saaber2 at 8:47 AM 9-17-2009_
I dont mind spending more $$ for oil. What oil do you reccomend? Hopfully its something I can pick up at the local Pep boys or Advanced Autoparts, or Autozone....


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Oil Change in VW CC 2.0 TSI (mdtony)*

One oil that has shown pretty good results for a 502 oil and is avail. at autozone only is "german castrol", or castrol syntec 0W30 that says "made in germany" on the back. If it does not say "made in germany" on the back in small print then it is not german castrol. They have sales of 5 quarts plus spin on type filter for $25 or so about once per quarter.
You can also buy Motul products at import parts stores around here. Motul 300V and Motul X-lite 0W30 have shown excellent results in other cars and are ester based with strong additive pack. Expensive but good.
A cheaper alternative is Rotella Synthetic 5W40. A great oil with strong additive pack. Haven't seen any 2.0 FSI UOAs yet but based on Subi turbo results, it should do well and it's cheap. Available at wal mart etc.
Another cheap alternative but likely very good is Mobil 1 Turbo Diesel Truck 5W40, available at Wal mart and other places. Zinc is 1200ppm (min needed for cam follower) and more ester content making it shear stable. Both the Rotella and M1 TDT are mixed fleet and can be used in gas cars.
Redline 5W40 is 8.26/qt. delivered from ogracing.com if you buy 13 quarts. Amsoil is available all over, sometimes locally.



_Modified by saaber2 at 11:34 AM 9-18-2009_


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Oil Change in VW CC 2.0 TSI (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_A cheaper alternative is Rotella Synthetic 5W40. A great oil with strong additive pack. Haven't seen any 2.0 FSI UOAs yet but based on Subi turbo results, it should do well and it's cheap. Available at wal mart etc.

Funny that I read this. I was in Autozone this afternoon with my official VW 502.00 etc list looking over the oil selection and I noticed the Rotella. About $20 for a gallon jug. I think I'm gonna give it a whirl.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Oil Change in VW CC 2.0 TSI (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_ Motul 300V and Motul X-lite 0W30 have shown excellent results in other cars and are ester based with strong additive pack. Expensive but good.
_Modified by saaber2 at 11:34 AM 9-18-2009_

I'd just like to point out that 300V is a race oil not intended for street use. The Motul 5W-40 X-Clean is also a great oil with the 502 00 approval.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Oil Change in VW CC 2.0 TSI (rickjaguar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rickjaguar* »_I'd just like to point out that 300V is a race oil not intended for street use. The Motul 5W-40 X-Clean is also a great oil with the 502 00 approval.

Motul says it is a racing oil but doesn't say not for street use. There is no evidence that this is a race only oil that I have seen. In fact, it has more detergents than syntec 5W40 for example. Look at this UOA:

http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/...06544
It HTHS of 4.51 is getting close to redline 5W40 of 4.6. TBN is high. Ester base stock. High Moly. This appears to be a very stout oil and looks similar to redline's formula. Specs are here:
http://matrixsyntheticoils.com...0.pdf


_Modified by saaber2 at 5:43 AM 9-25-2009_


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Oil Change in VW CC 2.0 TSI (saaber2)*

OK i stand corrected. I had only seen the 15W-50 bottle which says "competition" on it. I was not aware that there are other versions of the 300V... like this: 
http://www.p1-performance.com/...1.pdf 
green oil!?


----------

